# Computer Randomly Freezes then won't boot/post



## super_nova (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Guys,

My computer started this strange behavior just this weekend. It will randomly freeze up on me. Everything looks fine on the screen but nothing will respond and I have to do a hard reboot by holding in the front button. When I power back up, nothing happens, the computer won't boot, no post, and my lcd displays a no input message. In order to get it to boot, I have to open up the case and reseat the ram in different slots.

Sometimes it freezes again during the boot, but usually it makes it into windows and lasts for awhile before booting. The last time it was several hours and froze sometime over night after I had gone to bed.

I'm really not sure what to do at this point. I've had some other issues with my machine that could point to the motherboard being an issue. I currently have 6GB of ram but can only run with 4GB or 2GB or my computer has lock up issues when using all the slots (ie I can only use 2 slots). The ram tested on its own is fine.

Computer Specs:
Intel Core 2 duo E6600 
Asus P5B Motherboard with P965 chipset 
OCZ 2GBx2 and 1GBx2 (using either or) PC2 6400
EVGA Geforce 8800GTS 640meg video card (also have a Geforce 8600 GT 512mb I can use for testing purposes)
Using SoundMax integrated audio at the moment
PSU I believe is 500 or 550 watts. Its the Ultra brand from Tigerdirect

The processor I bought the week it was publicly available in the summer of '06 I think it was. I bought the motherboard at the same time and remember it was one of the very few available at the time that supported the new Core 2 duos.

Any advice is appreciated. Thanks,
Jason


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

More specs on the psu, sounds like youve been running underpowered
from the start.


----------



## super_nova (Apr 19, 2009)

OK I pulled out the psu to check it out and get the exact model number. Its an Ultra Xfinity ULT-XF500. A quick google search found this review on the psu which shows all the details about it including voltages and amps:

http://www.silentpcreview.com/article288-page1.html

However, I've been running fine with it for quite awhile with no issues. I upgraded to the 8800GTS and replaced the 2gigs of ram I originally had with 4 over a month ago and have no issues like this except when using all 6gb of ram I have.

I've noticed another odd thing happening.A first I thought this was just coincidence, but now I'm not sure. Whenever I lift my case from laying down on its side to standing up (mid size tower case) it almost always freezes. I've noticed the case, and the motherboard, twist slightly when I lift it from the corner. Almost everytime I lift it, or shortly after lifting it, I get the freeze. So far it has not frozen while laying on its side, tho it has randomly rebooted on me. This could all be coincidence or it could point to connection issues. 

However, despite all this the first time it froze up, the only thing I was doing was changing the display connection from my lcd tv to my smaller lcd screen.


----------



## oldjoe (Apr 13, 2009)

Check your MOBO and standoffs. Run MemTest. Get rid of the Ultra PSU.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you wish to use all the ram go to win 64x


----------



## super_nova (Apr 19, 2009)

dai said:


> if you wish to use all the ram go to win 64x


I have a dual boot with windows 7. I get the same ram issues with it and running 6gb. I'm pretty sure that issue is hardware related. XP is just my main OS till I can move to the official Win7 release.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

whatever the op system it needs to be 64x for the ram


----------



## super_nova (Apr 19, 2009)

Sorry, thats what I meant, 64bit Win7 is on my dual boot.

Either way, last night I pulled everything out of the computer, cleaned it all out, tightened all my standoffs and put it all back in nice and tight. So far it hasn't froze up on me. So it could have just been a loose connection somewhere.

So it could be that was the only problem, I'm going to just wait and see if the problem comes up again in the next couple days.


----------



## oldjoe (Apr 13, 2009)

I would still strongly advise replacing the Ultra PSU. You have a nice PC and it would be a shame to see it smoked by a weak PSU.


----------



## super_nova (Apr 19, 2009)

Could you elaborate on this? Is it that my psu is too small or that the quality is just not there? I thought 500w was plenty. Maybe I've misunderstood what I've read, but I've seen hardward sites stress test a machine and they are still only drawing like 350watts. So a 500watt psu seems decent....

If the quality is an issue, I do realize my psu is just a midrange brand. I just wasn't aware of the impact that might have...


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

You need 26amps on the 12volt rail/s. You have 2 12volt rails, one at
16amps, and one at 18amps, you barely make the cut. But if you look
at the efficiency at they say 73%, probably less, then your underpowered.
26amps on the 12volt rails to run a pci-e video card..
This stresses the whole system, can cause all kinds of wierd problems.
If the psu pops, it can take the mobo with it, not always, but more
often than not. With that 8800gts, I would want at least a 650watt
quality unit, something like a corsair, seasonic,,
There is a sticky thread about power supplys, it would pay to read it,,


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------

